# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مقاله آموزش کامل detach و attach کردن دیتابیس ها ( به همراه تصویر )

## me.enik

سلام.

راستش, بعد از اینکه دیدم دوستان زیادی هستند که در مورد دیتچ ( detach ) کردن و اتچ ( attach ) کردن سوال میپرسند و میخواهند بدونند که چه جوری باید اینکار را انجام دهیم و اصلا برای چه اینکار را انجام میدهیم و خیلی دیگر از سوالات,
تصمیم گرفتم مقاله ای درست کنم که در اون, به این مسائل بپردازه و دیتچ کردن و اتچ کردن رو به طور کامل آموزش داده باشه و گفته باشه که چرا اینکار را انجام میدهیم و ... .

فایل pdf هستش و در اون, به طور کامل, با توضیحات و تصویر توضیح داده شده تا همه بتوانند از اون استفاده کنند.

امیدوارم استفاده لازم را ببرید.
نویسنده مقاله : خودم ... !  :لبخند گشاده!: 

متاسفانه نتونستم توی سرور سایت آپلود کنم, ببخشید.

دانلود از 4shared

دانلود از پرشین گیگ

حجم : 883 kb


مرد باشین و اگر به دردتون خورد, اون تشکر رو بزنین ... !  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## masoud.rhb

بهتر بود درباره دیتابیس های محلیم مینوشتی که چطوری باید کانکشن داخل برنامه رو براش تعریف کرد؟

----------

